# Zans Swift Cash - 3yo AQHA mare



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Whatever she is, I like her!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Sky, she just another young monkey for me to try to turn into something.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

She seems to stand under herself in the front. No idea what that means in regard to anything, just stood out to me! But she's gorgeous


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I think standing at the waterer in most of those pics made it look worse than it is.
She is a cutie patootie isnt she?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Gorgeous mare!! She looks like a NICE mover, too!

Nancy


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

She's an AWESOME mover. Has a nice floaty trot for such a little girl!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Friendly bump


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

What a nice pedigree. Dash for Cash, Mr. San Peppy, Goldseeker Bars (way back) Two Eyed Jack (way way back). 

I suspect with work this horse will look better than she does. She has good bone, well placed knees and hocks and good sized feet. Coupling is a little long and croup is a little steep. She stands camped under in front. Might want a chiro to look at her back. Shoulder is adequate. 

Pretty color. Get her back in shape (get rid of the belly) and get her working 5-6 days a week and I bet she is a different horse in 3 months.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Shes an unstarted three year old... so working her that often will be a baaaaad idea. 

I loved her breeding when I was picking her


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I can't find anything that I don't like about her. Love her movement, she looks solid, I think she's going to turn into a fantastic horse. Good pick!


----------

